# cider's first cutting cycle



## cider303 (Feb 10, 2005)

I am actually 4 days deep into this but I just havent had much time with school and what not to make a journal. The purpose of this journal is hopefully to gain more knowledge about lifting as well as constructive criticism from anyone who reads this. A little background on me first. I am currently attending the university of connecticut listed as a pre-pharm major. I am in my 4th semester here. I applied for admission to the pharm program and as far as I know and my advisor knows I have gauranteed admittance. I am 19 years old and about 190-193 lbs. I would say around 15% bf, maybe more maybe less I am not sure. I have heard from an athletic major here that our infirmary will take your bf% for you, but I think its mostly for people depressed over their weight. I have been lifting seriously since the begining of June 2004. I got started on lifting with high school sports and was never really serious about it. My ultimate goal for the next 12 weeks or so is to try for visible ab muscles without losing too much strength/muscle. I realize this is going to be tough being my first time actually putting thought into fat loss. 

    some measurements as of 2/10/05:

    Chest: 43 1/2
    Waist (sucked in around naval): 33 1/2
    arm: 15
    forearm: 12 1/2
    thigh(middle): 23
    thigh(thickest point): 25
    calf: 16

    my arms are hurtin pretty bad but nothing I really do gets them to grow... I've gained about 1/2 inch in 8 months.

    On to what I will be doing: 
    I will be trying out gopro's power/rep range/shock workout while carb cycling (http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=181&issueID=16 jodi gets the credit for that one)
 The carb cycling is not particularly mentally tough for me, its the actual availibility of good, clean foods. I live in a dorm and I do not have access to any form of kitchen. All I have is a fridge and a sink in the bathroom. The dining hall is basically regulating the quality of food I can eat. I have to settle for deli meat and cheese burger patties on some days which I don't imagine is all that great quality of protein. 

  monday: chest/delts/abs
  tuesday: quads/hams/calves
  wednesday: off
  thursday: lats/traps/low back/abs
  friday: bis/tris/forearms/calves
  saturday: 0ff
  sunday: off

  supplements:
  ON's 100% whey protein double rich chocolate
  GNC's mega men multi vit/min
  fish oil caps
  advantage protein bars (49 cents a piece at joblot)

 nothing fancy, I realize the advantage protein bars probably are not all that good but there are times I am in a rush and cannot prepare much and these come in handy.

    Well any thoughts, ideas, or comments are welcome.  Thanks for stopping by


----------



## cider303 (Feb 10, 2005)

*day 4*

rack dead        | 225x6 315x6 405x4 | I had the most problem with the grip (no gloves/wraps/chalk) - also I was not entirely sure the differnece betwwn this lift and regular dead lifts so I assumed they are just partial dead lifts to about your knee then back up

 Bent over rows | 135x6 185x6 225x6 | again over hand grip was tough on last set

 Weighted chins | 10x6   20x6   25x6  | I noticed these hit just below my chest on the sides. like the front of my lats

 CG seated row  | 220x6 230x6 250x6  | I cheated a lot with the 250 but it was the first time I was able to row all the weight and my back was feeling good so I couldnt resist 

 High carb day 

 meal 1
 eggwhite omlet with american cheese(about 4 eggwhites)
 2 whole eggs
 bowl of oats, cooked
 1 apple
 2 glasses skim milk
 2 fish oil caps
 1 multi

 meal 2
 2 protein bars ~ 40 g of protein 44g of carbs

 meal 3 
 2 glasses skim milk
 turkey + roast beef on wheat bread
 salad + tuna

 meal 4
 small salad
 3 chicken legs + thigh
 1 cup brown rice
 1 apple

 meal 5 post workout
 2 protein scoops ~ 46g made with (below)
 1 chocolate low-fat milk (they didnt have skim left) +
 1 skim milk
 1 yogurt 
 1 cup of oats

 meal 6
 handful of walnuts


----------



## cider303 (Feb 11, 2005)

*day 5*

I woke up today with the sorest forearms I have ever had.  holding the rack deads with a hook grip was more of a challenge for me than i thought.  Today was not the best day for me, my partner begged for a day off and i gave in.  I am going to do my friday day on saturday morning.  I need to make sure i get enough sleep so that i do not over train my tris

 on a lighter note, atleast im not this guy
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6930789/


----------



## cider303 (Feb 14, 2005)

*day 6+7*

I ended up doing my workout on saturday and it was pretty good i ended up pushing myself pretty hard. It is now monday and my forarms are still sore from thursday. I missplaced my notebook i normally record what weight i use for each set so this is the best i can remember
*
bis/tris/forearms/calves


*I did not cheat with any bi's exercises today

   - Barbell curl... 
   75 x 6
   95 x 6
   105 x 6 (i think)

   - Preacher curl...
   75 x 6
    95 x 6
    105 x 6

   - Hammer curl...
   45 x 6 

   - CG bench press...
   135 x 6
   185 x 6
   225 x 5

   - Skull crush...
   75 x 6
   95 x 6
   115 x 6

   - Single arm dumbell extension...
   30 x 6
     30 x 6

   - Calf raises
   135 x 6
   225 x 6
   335 x 6

   - forearms were not trained today

 my tri's were dead after the cg and skull's so i concentrated on form with the extensions. good tri day, eh for the bi's. I think i prefer a little body englis with a little heavier weight. On my arm days after the completion of a muscle i am going to contract and hold for a 10 count. I think a set of 8 or so of these should be good. I want to force as much blood into my muscles. Of course i am going to look like the tool in the gym trying to flex for the ladies 

 I am most likely not going to post my diet anymore unless I have a lot of time.  I am trying to stay as clean as possible.  Can someone tell me what the difference between a whole wheat pasta and say ramen?  I mean I can understand the nutriotional value deal but are there any other differences?  ... like say biochemically?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like things are going well.  Nice lifts on those pulls.  Keep it going!


----------



## cider303 (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks man, thanks for stopping by

 for anyone who is a soccer fan, this kid is 9 years old and manchester united wants to buy the rights to him for when he gets older
http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=112079


----------



## cider303 (Feb 15, 2005)

todays lift was really blah.  Its probably the whole valentine day deal getting in my head, who knows.
*
  chest/delts/abs

*- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
  80x8
  100x6
  95x5

  - Bench press...3 x 8-10
  185x8
  175x9

  - Flye...2 x 10-12
  40x12
  50x9

  - Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
  50x6
  45x8

  - Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
  25x10
  35x8
  30x8

  - Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12
  40x10
  35x12

  - Declined situps
  0x15
25x12
  35x7

 My muscle endurance is really hurtin. I am asuming it is the cut in the carbs which is draining my energy. I weighed in at 195.4 tonight. I normally weight myself at night at this time and I found it a little odd that I acutally gained 2 lbs. I mean I assume its mostly water retention but I feel like I have slimmed down some around my waist line. This may just be mental but thats what I feel. I actually talked to a nurse at the infirmary and the do bf assessments 2 times a semester/year (she wasnt sure) so I should know my bf as of 2/28


----------

